# ultra lite wading rod for trout



## [email protected]

What would be your ideal weight or what do the rods you currently fish weigh?


----------



## Sisco Kid

6'2 Sarge Custom Wingman 2.5oz. 6'2 Laguna Latis 2.5oz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckybrown

My Sarge MOAR is under 2 oz.


----------



## Fishsurfer

4 to 4.4 oz is Light in a 7' + rod, 3 to 3.8 oz is really light 7' and under with anything under 3 oz is super light. To me after 3 oz it all feels the same and your reel is gonna be a factor then. To really get the light feeling your gonna have to put the bucks out for a super light reel (Core, Aldebaran, 13 Fishing Concept E, etc). This fishing gear is like an expensive bicycle, the lighter the bike the more it cost.


----------



## stiles

The Waterloo hp lite is also very worth checking out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthAg2017

I just picked up an older Castaway Skeleton 1, 6'5" and the feel and balance of it is great.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Skeleton in 7'.


----------



## juan valdez

i've got a 6'5" skeleton as well and like it. not sure on the weight though.


----------



## bmtsupra

My 6'9" Fulbright Custom is my favorite. 8.7oz complete rig.


----------



## mertz09

Chuckybrown said:


> My Sarge MOAR is under 2 oz.


Here ya go....luv mine.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout

6'6"-7' Waterloo ultra mag


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

I thought my Waterloo hp lite was light until I got a Sarge Bohica....


----------



## kunder3006

I have a core reel sitting on an older American rodsmith titanium 6' wade fish rod. Very lite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only

Victor at Laguna just built a latis under 2 oz lightest rod made and weighted . Great rods for throwing plastics , with a shimano mentiuem it's right around 6oz total .


----------



## abh316

artys only said:


> Victor at Laguna just built a latis under 2 oz lightest rod made and weighted . Great rods for throwing plastics , with a shimano mentiuem it's right around 6oz total .


lol a metanium is already 6+ ozs...


----------



## abh316

Sent from my on the go device


----------



## lose a few

abh316 said:


> Sent from my on the go device


That Laguna rod weighs -2.0 ounces


----------



## abh316

lose a few said:


> That Laguna rod weighs -0.2 ounces


Love to hear the specs on it. Probably a 6'-6'2"

Sent from my on the go device


----------



## [email protected]

What guides are on it

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Renodv8

I'm selling a good reliable rod and reel if interested


----------



## teamfirstcast

*the lightest and fastest available!*



Allan said:


> What guides are on it
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure he used Fuji Torzite guides on that one... A little more expensive but they feel great casting and retrieving and don't add extra weight to the rod. Check them out at the Laguna shop in Katy TX.


----------



## Moondog94

6'6" Waterloo Ultra Mag split grip with recoil guides, love that stick


----------



## Laguna Freak

Check out Laguna Custom Rods. It will be worth your effort


----------



## jack k

stiles said:


> The Waterloo hp lite is also very worth checking out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's what i fish with, Stealth handle, very light weight, lots of backbone. Best rod i've owned.


----------

